# worried about my praying mantises



## d17oug18 (Apr 28, 2009)

i have 3 sphomantis whatever you guys geussed lol well theyve all basicly halted with growth, they where molting like crazy and now all 3 have stopped eatting stopped moving and its been about a week or 2, its been so long sense theyve eatin, can it be molting time and they just havent had time to relax? i dont know.... right now im expecting death for all 3. well im going to work ill be back about 10 or 11, im hoping i get some answers, when i had my first mantis i never had to worry about him, these seem.... fragile... please help or calm me down lol LATER DAZ!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 28, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i have 3 sphomantis whatever you guys geussed lol well theyve all basicly halted with growth, they where molting like crazy and now all 3 have stopped eatting stopped moving and its been about a week or 2, its been so long sense theyve eatin, can it be molting time and they just havent had time to relax? i dont know.... right now im expecting death for all 3. well im going to work ill be back about 10 or 11, im hoping i get some answers, when i had my first mantis i never had to worry about him, these seem.... fragile... please help or calm me down lol LATER DAZ!!!


It could be that they are angry that you haven't learned how to pronounce their names (Sphodromantis sp.?) yet!  

I'm surprised that they have survived this long without food. It sounds as though there is a serious environmental problem common to all three, though. So, for anyone to help, we need at least the following:

Room temp and humidity (if you know the latter).

Size of the pot. Are they in three 32oz(1L) pots or all together.

How do you humdify their enclosure(s), i.e. how often do you mist and what kind of a substrate do you have to retain moisture?

How many times have they molted and when was the last time?

Has anyone used insecticide inside the house?

Well, that's a start. Hurry, though, or it won't matter!

What are you feeding them? '


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 29, 2009)

ok, where do i start... one is at L3 i think MAYBE L4 but most likely shes L3, the other 2 are still one molt below, i have them in the same enclosure its a glass hexigon 12x12x12 the top is glass as well with only 3 tiny holes for air, if you pulled my arm id say 5/8th of an inch each, i keep about 25 "small" crickets in there cage at a time and i put so many becuase i fill the cage with cutoff sticks with leaves still on them, i dont know the temp(most likely 80-90F) and id have to say 50% humidity but the glass has condensation 24/7 from the fresh sticks i put in constantly, i have never misted(short story i misted my last batch of nymphs and the water killed all of them), oh i forgot to add that they molted about 3 weeks ago maybe longer. and i have nothing to retain humidity... everyone still moves when i blow at them, i seperated them yesterday becuase a cricket ate the leg of one of them and shes basicly stunned holding on the the left shes on for dear life =,( they are now in a medium mason jar(glass as well)


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> ok, where do i start... one is at L3 i think MAYBE L4 but most likely shes L3, the other 2 are still one molt below, i have them in the same enclosure its a glass hexigon 12x12x12 the top is glass as well with only 3 tiny holes for air, if you pulled my arm id say 5/8th of an inch each, i keep about 25 "small" crickets in there cage at a time and i put so many becuase i fill the cage with cutoff sticks with leaves still on them, i dont know the temp(most likely 80-90F) and id have to say 50% humidity but the glass has condensation 24/7 from the fresh sticks i put in constantly, i have never misted(short story i misted my last batch of nymphs and the water killed all of them), oh i forgot to add that they molted about 3 weeks ago maybe longer. and i have nothing to retain humidity... everyone still moves when i blow at them, i seperated them yesterday becuase a cricket ate the leg of one of them and shes basicly stunned holding on the the left shes on for dear life =,( they are now in a medium mason jar(glass as well)


That set-up doesn't sound like it allows much ventilation at all. I wouldn't think this would be good.

Are you sure they haven't eaten? With all those crickets in there, it's probable they have been eating, but you just haven't seen them doing it.

Maybe they aren't eating much because they are conserving their energy for trying to take in enough air? Or maybe they've been holding their collective breath the whole time.  (jk)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> That set-up doesn't sound like it allows much ventilation at all. I wouldn't think this would be good.Are you sure they haven't eaten? With all those crickets in there, it's probable they have been eating, but you just haven't seen them doing it.
> 
> Maybe they aren't eating much because they are conserving their energy for trying to take in enough air? Or maybe they've been holding their collective breath the whole time.  (jk)


As usual, I have to agree with Katt. You give a great description of yr set up, but the constant presence of condensation in the enclosure suggests 100% humidity and poor ventillation.

Secondly, as you have discovered, you have far too many crix in there. I do not believe that crix are the "root of all evil," but since they seem to be eating yr mantids rather than the other way around, I suggest that you replace them with flies, at least for a while. You should be able to catch wild flies in LA at this time of year, I would think. You can suggestions on how to catch them if you use the search engine.

Most important, though, is the ventillation. 32oz (1L) pots with their little mesh or cloth lids are seriouslyy boring (I know, I have dozens of them!) but they do the trick. If you are stuck with mason jars for a while, try and cut a large hole in the lid and cover it with plastic or metal sccreening, and soon!

I wish you the best of luck and hope that you have good news for us soon!


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

There is plenty wrong with your setup as was already mentioned. Use smaller containers with each mantis having ints own. Sticks really are not needed and could get in the way of molting.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 29, 2009)

sadly the one with the leg eatin is no longer responsive, the mason jars i have them in is 6x3 and i replaced the hole lid with plastic?... netting, so there is plenty of ventilation now, 1 down 2 to go, and i sure hope there eating, normally i notice when there food is being depleting maybe my eye for it is going away lol, and i can understand how my new cage is horriable for them, ill reaplace half the lid with netting and hope that the 2 that are left are boy and girl. i remember the lady that owns MP.com saying that when matises shed blood that means the end, and it looks like thats true, this expierence definantly tells me that i have alot to learn about praying mantises and that i still hold the title NOOB lol, ill try to keep you guys posted(by the by they both have one cricket in there respective jars, its been 2 days and the crickets are still there) those stupid mantids better see them down there ^_^ jk, thanks for all your help, let me know if what ive done is good for now.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 29, 2009)

RIP Crazy Legs... I miss you already


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

They should be relieved to have much better ventilation. That sounds good. Be aware that crickets can sometimes chew through mesh that isn't aluminum and get out.

Are you *sure *the crickets aren't too big for them now? If the prey is too big they will usually avoid it. If that's not the issue, you can turn the jars on their sides for a bit to give the mantids and crickets better access to each other. Don't leave it like that for long periods of time if they don't have enough room, or a surface from which to safely molt. Wishing you the best with them.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> They should be relieved to have much better ventilation. That sounds good. Be aware that crickets can sometimes chew through mesh that isn't aluminum and get out. Are you *sure *the crickets aren't too big for them now? If the prey is too big they will usually avoid it. If that's not the issue, you can turn the jars on their sides for a bit to give the mantids and crickets better access to each other. Don't leave it like that for long periods of time if they don't have enough room, or a surface from which to safely molt. Wishing you the best with them.


i think the place i got the crickets from gave me half small and half medium, i realized when i saw the crickets and mantises close together that alot of the crickets where the same size as the smaller crickets, im hoping all these messages im leaving you give all of us a better chance at saving the last 2 that i have. =)


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i think the place i got the crickets from gave me half small and half medium, i realized when i saw the crickets and mantises close together that alot of the crickets where the same size as the smaller crickets, im hoping all these messages im leaving you give all of us a better chance at saving the last 2 that i have. =)


It sounds like the crickets might just be too big for them. If they are, take them all out and away from the mantids. Try cutting one in half and offering it with forcepts/tweezers. It might take a few minutes for the mantis to take it... they tend to be scared at something being poked in their faces with a huge hand. But try to gently and quickly get some of the gut juice on his mouth, so he knows it's food, and keep trying. Let us know how you get on...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> It sounds like the crickets might just be too big for them. If they are, take them all out and away from the mantids. Try cutting one in half and offering it with forcepts/tweezers. It might take a few minutes for the mantis to take it... they tend to be scared at something being poked in their faces with a huge hand. But try to gently and quickly get some of the gut juice on his mouth, so he knows it's food, and keep trying. Let us know how you get on...


O.K. You've solved the humidity/ventillation problem, but it still looks as though yr two nymphs are about to starve to death on the diet of crickets that you are currenntly offering. Do you have any of those vials/jars that the pharmacies put prescription meds in? If not, most people have one or two in their med cabinet. I use them to capture bees, but I just took four outside and captured four house flies, one per pot, in just under a minute. That should be at least enough to get them feeding. The size is right, they won't attack yr mantids ot eat through the netting, and they won't hide in the substrate. I am old and doddery (late, late twenties), so you can probably snag four in about 30 secs! You do have some kind of feeding port in yr lids, right?

Go for it!


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 29, 2009)

Katnapper is right about holding it to your mantids' mouths. If you hold the food steady to their mouths, they should start chewing out of instinct, if nothing else. If they ARE hungry, they'll most often grab it after learning that it's edible.

I had to do this the first time I fed my first mantis a waxworm. She had never seen one before and wasn't willing to eat one until I did this.

You may want to try some of the worms as food for your mantids. You can easily spear one and offer it to your mantids the way described.

I'm a novice, though, so you may want to see if the more experienced members agree before doing this.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 29, 2009)

well a new update, "crazy legs" is not dead, i tryed the weezer feeding thing and crazy legs sprung into action and started munching away. the other 2 are still refusing food but there behinds arent flat completely yet so im hoping there just getting ready to shed. im happy today...


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Crazy Legs ate. Hopefully things are looking up for them. Don't forget to give them a drink (mist on/by their heads and in front/below them) too.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'm glad to hear Crazy Legs ate. Hopefully things are looking up for them. Don't forget to give them a drink (mist on/by their heads and in front/below them) too.


are you sure i should spray them? i have such bad luck with spraying them, but ill do it now and see if they like it or look at me like "once im an adult your so dead big giant irish/mexican bastard lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2009)

They can have a drink every othr day at this stage, up till now they have been to wet, so dont worry about it right now, make sure u use really warm distilled water for them.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh snap warm? OH ###### distilled lol there digestive system is F-ed lol ive used SUPER SUPER ICE cold water TAP water lol its like giving cake to a fat kid, just not a smart move, well ill boil some water tomorrow to get out the chemicals and when its warm enough to touch ill spray them so they get good healthy water =) YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 30, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> Oh snap warm? OH ###### distilled lol there digestive system is F-ed lol ive used SUPER SUPER ICE cold water TAP water lol its like giving cake to a fat kid, just not a smart move, well ill boil some water tomorrow to get out the chemicals and when its warm enough to touch ill spray them so they get good healthy water =) YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!


You don't have to boil it if you're going to use tap water. Run a pitcher/glass/whatever full tonight and leave it set out overnight without any lid to let the chlorine gas escape. Then tomorrow maybe just micro it a few seconds to make it pretty warm, but not real hot... you don't want to scald them! Make sure you test it on your wrist or arm first so you don't get it too hot. You really don't need distilled, or even need to heat it up... Hibiscusmile just spoils hers.  :lol:


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 30, 2009)

GOOD NEWS, UPDATE! Amazon and regular shed today, i woke up and saw it, oh man i was so worried about them, at least i know now, thanks guys for all your help! crazy legs is probably close hes probably a few days away as well.


----------



## rensallar (May 2, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> GOOD NEWS, UPDATE! Amazon and regular shed today, i woke up and saw it, oh man i was so worried about them, at least i know now, thanks guys for all your help! crazy legs is probably close hes probably a few days away as well.


Just caught this thread.. glad to hear they're all doing well!


----------

